# hms tiger



## axlefoley (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, looking for anyone who was on Tiger for the visit to Middlesbrough on 24/6/1966


----------



## MalPayne (Jan 28, 2021)

axlefoley said:


> Hi, looking for anyone who was on Tiger for the visit to Middlesbrough on 24/6/1966


Hi Yes, if you are still interested I worked on 6" f'ward gun. Would be interested to contact you. My email is [email protected]


----------

